# Ravi Zacharias



## ChristopherPaul (Jul 24, 2006)

What are your thoughts on Ravi Zacharias? Is he a trustworthy teacher? I know very little about him.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2006)

See this thread.


----------

